# Apache + PHP "Stromkosten"->was für ein Rechner



## §Alptraum§ (6. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte Fragen, was für einen Rechner ihr verwenden würde um einen eigenen Server online zu stellen.

Ich will mit diesem keine Filme gucken usw. eventuell mal Musik hören. Mp3

Würde es mit einem Laptop unter 200 MHZ gehen,
oder ist es sogar mit einem popeligen 4 86 Laptop möglich?

Also ich besitze einen DSL Anschluss.

Mehr als 18 kb/sec kann sowieso keiner was von mir ziehen.

Ich würde das Teil nur benutzen, um von Rechner a die Daten auf Rechner b zu ziehen, der es dann einfach nur online stellt.

Ab und zu vielleicht nochmal was an diesem PC Programmieren.


Ich habe da echt keine Ahnung.

Wenn ich mir ein teuren Laptop kaufe drosselt sich das Teil ja automatisch runter, kommt ja darauf an, was ich so alles mit dem anstelle, jedoch ists mir echt zu doof einen neuen zu kaufen, der dann in der ecke herumschimmelt und verstaubt.

Bei einem 4 * 86 Laptop hab ich keine Ahnung, ob es .

Hat es jemand schon mal selbst gemacht?

und was für ein Betriebssystem "ausser Windows, sowas wie Linux, aber mit Oberfläche"

MFG §Alptraum§


----------



## chris4712 (6. September 2005)

*Re: Apach + php "Stromkosten"->was für ein Rechner*

Hallo!

Also ein Laptop ist auf keinen Fall für eine Dauerbelastung ausgelegt.
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass dieses über mehrere Monate stabil läuft.

Ich würde dir prinzipiell zu einem "normalen" PC mit großem und gut durchlüftetem Gehäuse Raten.

Aber eigentlich sind noch nicht mal die normalen Komponenten auf einen Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt.

OK, auf der anderen Seite muss ich aber sagen das mein EMNIC Bord mit 1200 Athlon und 6 Festplatten nun schon seit einem guten Jahr ohne Ausfall läuft. Und dies sind auch nur normale Komponenten.

Aber ich habe noch nie davon gehört das einer ein Notebook als Server (der immer an ist) eingesetzt hat.

Als Betriebssystem würde ich entweder Windows nehmen (wenn Geld und Leistung vorhanden ist). Ansonsten Linux. Als reiner Datenserver wäre auch noch Novell denkbar. Kostet aber auch Geld.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Dr Dau (6. September 2005)

*Re: Apach + php "Stromkosten"->was für ein Rechner*

Hallo!

Ich denke Du bist mit der Frage hier fehlplatziert.

Die Stromkosten hängen von der verwendeten Hardware ab und nicht von der Software.
Da Du ja keine reinen Server haben willst, sondern ein "all in one" System inkl. einem GUI (also z.b. KDE oder Gnome), wirst Du wohl mit veralteter Hardware wenig Freude haben.

Mal als Vergleich:
PC 1: 700er Duron mit 640 MB RAM und Linux
PC 2: 800er Pentium3 mit 768 MB RAM und Windows 2000
PC 1 braucht zum starten einer Anwendung (z.b. Gimp) spürbar länger als PC 2 (z.b. Photoshop)..... ich rede nur vom Programmstart, nicht vom arbeiten damit.
Mein Server hingegen läuft mit Linux auf 200@225 Mhz und 72 MB RAM im Vergleich recht flüssig.
Dafür ist auf diesem aber auch kein unnötiger Ballast (wie z.b. ein GUI) installiert und dient als reiner Webserver (Gesamtsystem braucht ca. 150 MB HDD Platz).
Selbes System quält sich auf einem 486/66 mit 16 MB RAM nur ab.

Die Hardware Anforderungen hängen also mehr vom Einsatzzweck (und damit verbunden vom Softwareumfang) ab.


			
				Debian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anforderungen an Arbeitsspeicher und Festplattenplatz
> Sie müssen mindestens 32MB Arbeitsspeicher und 110MB Festplattenspeicher haben. Für ein minimales konsolen-basiertes System (alle Standard-Pakete) benötigen Sie 250MB. Wenn Sie eine angemessene Menge an Software installieren wollen, inklusive dem X-Window-System, einigen Entwicklerprogrammen und Bibliotheken, benötigen Sie mindestens 400MB. Für ein mehr oder weniger komplettes Desktop-System benötigen Sie einige Gigabyte.


Welche Distribiton Du wählst ist letztenendes eher Geschmakssache.
Reptiler würde jetzt sicherlich wieder Slackware empfehlen. 
Diese halte ich aber genauso wie Debian für Anfänger eher als ungeeignet..... es sei denn Du willst gleich den Sprung ins kalte Wasser wagen.
Ich würde für die ersten Schritte eher zu Mandriva (ehemals Mandrake) oder SUSE raten.
Das Softwareangebot ist bei allen i.d.R. relativ ähnlich.
Auf jedenfall bringen (fast) alle alles mit was man für einen Server, eine Entwicklerumgebung und/oder ein Desktopsystem braucht.

Evtl. solltest Du dir erstmal eine von den vielen LiveCD's ansehen.
Z.b. Ubuntu, Knoppix, Gnoppix usw.

Eine kleine Anmerkung noch, mit einigen W-LAN Karten/USB-Sticks könnte es unter Linux u.U. zu Problemen kommen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. September 2005)

*Re: Apach + php "Stromkosten"->was für ein Rechner*



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Reptiler würde jetzt sicherlich wieder Slackware empfehlen.


Genau richtig erkannt. 
Aber neigen wir nicht alle dazu zu empfehlen womit wir persoenlich zufrieden sind?

Auch muss ich Dir zustimmen, dass Slackware und Debian fuer einen Einsteiger einen Sprung in's tiefe, und verdammt kalte Wasser darstellt. Da muss man schon wirklich wollen und bereit sein zu arbeiten. Da ist dann nichts mit "mal eben".
Fuer Windows-Umsteiger sind wohl Suse und Mandriva (ich kann mich an den Namen immer noch nicht recht gewoehnen) die bessere Wahl. Man bekommt dort viel Hilfestellung durch lustige Klick-Programme.
Das Problem ist nur, dass viele User dann nur damit arbeiten und wenn sie dann irgendwann meinen sie haetten den grossen Plan von Linux auf eine andere Distribution, wie z.B. Slackware oder Debian, umsteigen und dann hier im Forum Fragen aufschlagen wie "Wo ist denn der Yast in Debian?" und sowas.



			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine kleine Anmerkung noch, mit einigen W-LAN Karten/USB-Sticks könnte es unter Linux u.U. zu Problemen kommen.


Auch da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben. Ich hab mir ja selbst vor Kurzem einen WLAN-USB-Stick geholt um damit mal etwas rumzuspielen.
Eigentlich wollte ich einen bestimmten Chip haben. Da dieser, da 11b, nicht mehr verfuegbar war, bis auf ein Stick, welcher aber gleich 70HK$ teurer war als der 11g den ich mir dann gekauft hab hab ich mich fuer einen 11g entschieden.
Jetzt hatte ich also einen 54MBit-USB-WLAN-Stick in der Tasche und war auf dem Weg heim. Dort angekommen stell ich dann zu meiner unaussprechlichen Freude fest, dass der enthaltene Chip nicht in der Liste der "known-to-run-chips" von NDisWrapper ist.
Ich hab bisher 4 Treiber probiert, alle verursachen eine Kernel-Panic.
Wenn sie mal ohne Crash laden find ich nix, obwohl ich unter Windows bis zu 8 WLANs finde. Auch die MAC wird offensichtlich nicht richtig ausgelesen.
Ich hab schon den Patch fuer die 16K-Kernel-Stacks probiert. Keine Besserung.
Dann hab ich den Patch umgeschrieben sodass ich 32K-Kernel-Stacks hab. Auch keine Besserung.


----------



## §Alptraum§ (6. September 2005)

*Re: Apach + php "Stromkosten"->was für ein Rechner*

Aso, wegen der Hitzeabführung  der elektronischen Bauteile, da bin ich jetzt erst drauf gekommen. 
Also BigTower, mit einen 5 * 86 anlegen "unten und oben ein Lüfter". Oder oben einen starken Lüfter, der dann die Luft durch die unteren Ritze saugt.

O man, warum bin ich nicht gleich drauf gekommen, wo soll denn die Hitze des Laptops hin, zwar wird sie gut vom Gehäuse absobiert und gleich wieder abgegeben, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.

Elektronenflluss = Hitzeverlust

Ok, aber wie sieht es nun mit den Stromkosten aus?

Hängen die Stromkosten doch nicht davon ab, was für eine Software ich verwende.

Ich meine ich spreche ja mit der Software in dem Sinne elektronische Bauteile an.
Spreche ich sie nicht an = weniger Strom.

Nicht das ich wegen einen ServerPC noch mehr an Strom, wie ich bisher schon bezahle, bezahlen muss.

Ich lebe auf 34 m² und die Fußbodenheizung jagt die Stromkosten im Monat auf 109 € hoch, dass ist schon extrem.

Und naja ich lebe auch noch unter einem Dach, bei 30° Aussentemperatur, habe ich eine Innentemperatur wie im Backhaus 50-60° "Sauna pur".

Hm naja, in Linux lebe ich mich gerade ein, aber Windows wurde mir mit der Zeit zu doof, da hatte mir die alte Win 95 Version echt noch besser gefallen.

Das alte Motto Cd-rein, installieren, Spass haben, ist  nicht mein Ding, vorallem dass es zu jeder neuen Version immer schlimmer wird.


----------



## chris4712 (6. September 2005)

*Re: Apach + php "Stromkosten"->was für ein Rechner*

Bei dir sind es 50-60°
Dass hältst du und deine PCs aus

Also ich denke bei diesen klimatischen Bedingungen hält kein PC länger als eine Woche durch (Dauerbetrieb).

Mein Server steht im kühlen Keller (max. 17°).

Die Stromkosten sind eher vom Netzteil bzw. der verwendeten Energieeinstellungen des PCs abhängig.

Ein Server kann zwar nie in einen richtigen Standby gehen (weil er dann nicht mehr erreichbar wäre), aber er kann dennoch seine Festplatten usw. gezielt abschalten.
Natürlich kann dann die Zugriffszeit etwas darunter leiden, da er immer erst die Laufwerke anfahren muss bevor du drauf zugreifen kannst.

Der Stromverbrauch schwankt also. Je nachdem wie häufig du deinen Server beanspruchst.
Beispiel:
AMD Athlon XP @ 600 Mhz, 1,625 V
Ohne Last: 92-96 Watt
Last: 99-104 Watt

Ich kenne einige Leute die hatten über einige Zeit einen "Server" haben ihn dann aber wieder abgeschafft. War denen einfach zu teuer.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## §Alptraum§ (6. September 2005)

*Re: Apach + php "Stromkosten"->was für ein Rechner*

Jo genau deswegen frage ich.
Einen Server Hardware u. Software mäßig zu erstellen, ist sicherlich kein Problem,
jedoch die Stromkosten.

Wäre echt dankbar, wenn mir jemand da nähere Informationen geben könnte.

Also mir ist es nicht Wurst, ob ich meine Daten auf irgendein Webspace habe.

Es gibt sicherlich ein paar unter euch, die einen eigenen Server am laufen haben.

Ich denke mal bundesweit sind zwar Schwankungen bei cent/KwH, aber einen Anhaltspunkt müsste es doch geben.

Wiviel €/Monat sind es ungefähr?

Cu §Alptraum§


----------



## §Alptraum§ (6. September 2005)

*Re: Apach + php "Stromkosten"->was für ein Rechner*

Ich lebe in Deutschland, in dem die Lebenserhaltungskosten bis zum geht nicht mehr hoch sind.


----------



## Dr Dau (6. September 2005)

*Re: Apach + php "Stromkosten"->was für ein Rechner*

Wirklich berechnen lässt sich der Stromverbrauch wohl kaum, schliesslich hängt es ja auch davon ab wie stark der Server frequentiert ist.
So könnte theoretisch z.b. ein Server der mit Anwendungen nur so zugestopft ist, unzählige Cronjobs und eine riesige Datenbank hat, durchaus weniger Strom verbrauchen als einer auf dem "nur" Apache läuft.
Du solltest dir also eher gedanken machen was für Hardware Du verbaust.
So muss es z.b. nicht unbedingt ein Athlon XP sein, ein Duron könnte auch langen.
Auch muss es nicht eine z.b. 128MB AGP Karte sein, bei mir steckt nur eine 1MB PCI Karte drin..... und dass auch nur für die Erstinstallation, der Rest wird per SSH gemacht.
Ich brauche also auch kein Monitor, keine Tastatur und keine Maus.
Mein Server ist jedenfalls mit seinem 150 Watt Netzteil schon überdimensioniert.

Zum letzten Satz von chris4712: "zu teuer" ist relativ, ich denke eher dass die Leute nicht bedacht haben, dass ein Server nicht wie eine Workstation nur ein paar Stunden am Tag läuft, sondern rund um die Uhr (er soll ja schliesslich nicht nur in der Ecke rumstehen  ).
Man kann dem aber auch entgegenwirken.
Z.b. könnte man dafür in zukunft beim TV gucken das Licht auslassen. 
Oder man könnte auch auf Energiesparlampen bzw. Niedervolt Halogenstrahler wechseln.
Auch muss man sich seine Dose Ravioli nicht auf dem E-Herd warm machen, die Microwelle tut es genauso gut. 
Wie Du also siehst, sind es grad die alltäglichen Dinge des Lebens wo man einiges sparen kann.

Ausserdem muss ein Server ja nicht zwingend rund um die Uhr laufen, dass hängt halt vom Einsatzzweck ab.
Wenn Du den Server also z.b. so wie ich nur zum testen der Scripte (Datenbank ist evtl. für später noch geplant) für dich und ein paar Freunde nutzen willst, so könntest Du denen ja auch bescheid geben dass der Server von z.b. 22 bis 6 Uhr aus ist.

Ach ja, wenn Du bei diesem Wetter deine Fussbodenheizung ausschalten würdest, würde es auch Strom sparen..... und Du hättest es nicht 50-60°C.  *Scherz*

[edit]
Ich habe die Kosten meines Servers nie ermittelt, aber meine gesamten Stromkosten liegen bei ca. 70-80€/Monat (Singlehaushalt).
Also inkl. Licht, TV, Waschmaschine usw.
[/edit]


----------



## Dr Dau (6. September 2005)

*Re: Apach + php "Stromkosten"->was für ein Rechner*



			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genau richtig erkannt.
> Aber neigen wir nicht alle dazu zu empfehlen womit wir persoenlich zufrieden sind?


Nein..... dann hätte ich sicherlich Eisfair empfohlen.  
Nur hat Eisfair kein GUI, darum bin ich mit meiner Empfehlung auf SUSE/Mandriva ausgewichen.
Denn diese sind recht bekannt und bieten schon während dem Setup ein vollwertiges GUI inkl. Mausunterstützung.

Den USB-Stick habe ich ja grad wegen der mir bekannten Probleme bei dir zusätzlich erwähnt. 
Denn wenn Du schon Probleme hast und auch noch von Experimenten mit Patches umschreiben berichtest, was soll dann erst ein Anfänger machen?! 
Und da W-LAN ja wohl grad gross in Mode ist, habe ich halt vorsorglich auf die möglichen Probleme hingewiesen.

Auch wenn Linux im laufe der Jahre recht gross und bunt geworden ist, ist es halt noch immer kein Windows..... und wird es hoffentlich auch nie werden.


----------



## MINdMAN (7. September 2005)

*Re: Apach + php "Stromkosten"->was für ein Rechner*

Mein Server:
 750 P III
 128 MB Ram
 60 GB HDD
 (OS ist EisFair, also Linux)

 Der Rechner braucht bei keiner Last 26 W
 Und bei voll Last 47 W


----------



## preko (10. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich rechne mal ganz naiv wie folgt:

Netzteil: 300W/h
tägl. Laufzeit: 24 h 

macht pro Tag = *7,2 kW/h*
macht pro Monat = *216 kW/h*

1kW/h = zwischen 18,42 Ct. und 21,75 Ct. also im Schnitt *20,085 Ct.*.
d. h., dass Dich der "Rund-um-die-Uhr-Betrieb" des Servers ca. *43,38 €/Monat* kostet.  


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Februar 2006)

Du hast aber gesehen, dass der Thread nun fast ein halbes Jahr im Winterschlaf lag, oder?

Naja, so ein Rechenbeispiel koennte ja vielleicht irgendwann mal nuetzlich sein, auch wenn bis dahin die Strompreise nahezu doppelt so hoch sind. 

Ausserdem hat das ganze irgendwie ziemlich wenig mit PHP zu tun, darum werd ich mal einen geeigneten Ort suchen wo dieser Thread weiterschlafen kann.


----------



## preko (11. Februar 2006)

Hi Dennis,

hab ich gesehen, allerdings erst als meine Antwort drin war.  

Naja, vielleicht hilft das Rechenexempel jemandem.


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------

